# Carry weapons changes as you age



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have legally carried for over 30 years starting with my shoulder holstered 357 Trooper MKIII and then progressing to include, depending on my clothing 380s, 38s 9s ,40s, 45s and even a 50 cal Eagle at times for awhile.

But those were my younger days and now as I have to use one arm as a leg and can no longer comfortably wear my shoulder harnesses or safely fire my larger weapons using a full weaver stance, my carry weapon choice has reverted to my 38 Colt that in my younger days rode my ankle as a wheel back up to whatever semi auto I carried shoulder slung or pant packed.

I figure as long as I can get that detective special out of the pocket holster in the right pocket of my overalls or loose fit pants and get at least four of my six in the 9 and 10 ring at 25 to 30 feet shooting one handed as I stand on my other arm I can get by.

Of course even using the wisdom of age to maintain my lethal force potential as much as possible some old habits still die hard or more precisely don't die at all.

As in my younger days when I shoulder slung the weapon of my choice and extra magazine insurance and then backed them up with my 38 wheel on my ankle, now that I walk on a crutch and can only reach my ankle if sitting and lift my leg with my hand my back up has changed as my carry has.

Now to back up my front pocket holstered wheel gun I pocket holster my derringer in a hooded sweatshirt under my overalls or in a inside the pant holster under my shirt.

I know it makes little sense using a 22 derringer as back up to a revolver but it just makes me feel better.

The range instructor /firing line master did get a chuckle during my last visit to the range when I didn't get my usual minimum of four in the 9 and bull and I said "let me try something " and set my Colt on the stall table, drew my derringer from my pocket holster in my sweat shirt and fired the two 22LRs at my target putting one shot into the 9/8 line and one into the neck of the B27.

After my range practice I got my cleaning gear and sat in the prep area cleaning my weapons and the range boss and I discussed my carry options and I explained to him that I held no illusion of ever carrying the larger caliber weapons unless I am riding in a wheelchair and he told me that he wished some other older shooters would consider their physical limitations when selecting their carry weapons.

He also said he would let me know if he finds a larger caliber weapon he thinks I might find appealing and be as easy to shoot one handed for me as my classic 38 is.

So has anyone else reconsidered their physical capabilities and carry weapon choice as they age?

BTW only the range boss call me "Murtaugh"


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

one good thing is that manufacturers are making lighter easier to handle easier to conceal pieces 

LCR LCP LC9 Kahr and many more


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I don't know if its a psychological aspect or reality of the slight arthritis in my free hand but even with light frame 9mm semi auto handguns I find them less balanced than my 38 wheel gun.

Some of my friends laugh at the low power of the 38 but I remind them that as long as I can hit where I am aiming those 38 hollow points are just as effective.After all 38s were standard LEO issue for decades and I ain't going off to war. I just want a fair chance if I find myself in a less than desirable face to face confrontation.

What surprised me at my last range visit was that I was able to fire that 3 inch chamber and barrel derringer with 50% accuracy at viable pistol distance using the finger extension point aim technique my father taught me.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

which ever works best for you it is all about having options and there are more options at reasonable prices today than there every has been in concealed carry guns 

and a hit is worth a thousand misses , it won't matter if your using 500S&W if you miss , better to get hits with a 22 than a miss with a big bore.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Shrek

Have you had a chance to handle/fire a Ruger LCR yet?

My wife just started working with one, and it is one sweet, light gun. Great DA pull.

The nice Hogue rubber grips make it easy to hold on to, and takes the bite out of that 13.5 ounce guns recoil.

As to your original question - at 55 I have not yet faced this, but Lord willing, I will live long enough for it to become an issue!


Tim


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Same here, as Iâm getting older (smarter?), Iâm downsizing. 

Went from a full sized 1911, to a CCO 1911, to a SIG 225, now Iâm down to a little Walther PPS. Its 19 ounces and less than an inch thick. Just got tired of carrying 35+ ounces around and the .45ACP gets to be a handful in the lighter offerings, especially weak handed. 

Chuck


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I saw a older man and his wife sitting at a table in a Chinese restaurant not long ago. He whipped out a 5" lockback blade to cut something on his plate. When leaving, I stopped at the table where he and his wife were sitting and made a comment about his blade. He said, "boy, if you're gonna cut, you need a knife". I said "wow", and then with a quick stroke of his hand, he pulled his shirttail back and revealed a full size 1911 in .45 IWB. He walked with a cane and told me he was 75 yrs old. I would not want to mess with him or his wife. I am sure that lady was carrying too.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well you know what they say about messing with old people , they are to weak to fight , and to slow to run , you leave them no choice but to shoot ya.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I carry a Taurus 605 and have never felt under gunned for the snakes around my place. Rides in IWB of my overalls and I never think about it unless I need it.


----------



## Jpchar (May 31, 2012)

Ruger SP101 3" loaded with 135 grain +PHP's with 2" groups beyond 50 yards.

Old age and treachery beats youth and enthusiasm every time!


----------



## BACOG (May 17, 2012)

Shrek said:


> Some of my friends laugh at the low power of the 38 but I remind them that as long as I can hit where I am aiming those 38 hollow points are just as effective.


To quote one LEO as best I can: "shooting straight with a .38 is better than giving them jive with a .45".


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

When I was a Trooper I carried a 4 inch 38 spec. and I still qualify with it or my 2 inch 38 spec, but carrying them , either sticks out like another hip bone, If I could qualify with a 380 Semi I would get one they're more compact and my Natl license ( LEOSA) is weapon specific, and I still have to qualify each year...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

RonM said:


> When I was a Trooper I carried a 4 inch 38 spec. and I still qualify with it or my 2 inch 38 spec, but carrying them , either sticks out like another hip bone, If I could qualify with a 380 Semi I would get one they're more compact and my Natl license ( LEOSA) is weapon specific, and I still have to qualify each year...



will they let you qualify with a LC9 , very comfortable to carry easily enough to shoot my 9 year old could qualify he shoots it quite well , the rounds may be slightly reduced power as we only shoot my cast bullet reloads

ruger did just start making it in 380 why i am not sure , i suppose some one is in love with 380 , probably not the price however.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

38 wad cutters are very light loads but cut a full width hole some even load the hollow base wad cutters hollow base out , so if there are hollow points and flying ashtrays as i have heard some call large deep hollow points , a hollow base wad cutter must be a flying soup bowl and out of soft lead they sure mushroom out

I wonder if a hollow base wad cutter counts as a hollow point in NJ , not that i ever plan to go there.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't usually carry a gun because I feel safe most of the time.

However when I go backpacking in the wilderness I always like to take a gun.

I started out with a 1911 but after hiking a lot with it it was just too heavy and big.

Then I switched to a Makarov but it got rusty in damp conditions and still too heavy.

Finally I switched to a .22 mag Charter Arms Pathfinder but after a particularly grueling 20 mile trip with a heavy pack even IT seemed too heavy.

NOW after backpacking for about 30 years and never even coming close to a time when I needed a gun, but yet having to carry their weight, I was convinced I didn't need one but still couldn't totally give one up so I got a stainless steel NAA mini master. It weighs OUNCES is still .22 mag yet takes up very little space.:clap:


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> will they let you qualify with a LC9 , very comfortable to carry easily enough to shoot my 9 year old could qualify he shoots it quite well , the rounds may be slightly reduced power as we only shoot my cast bullet reloads
> 
> ruger did just start making it in 380 why i am not sure , i suppose some one is in love with 380 , probably not the price however.


The LCP (380) has actually been out longer than the LC9 (9mm). The LCP is smaller and is about half the weight of the LC9 with LaserMax. I bought the LC9 but it is not nearly as comfortable to carry as the smaller gun. I usually carry in the front pocket of my pants or shorts.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

SteveD(TX) said:


> The LCP (380) has actually been out longer than the LC9 (9mm). The LCP is smaller and is about half the weight of the LC9 with LaserMax. I bought the LC9 but it is not nearly as comfortable to carry as the smaller gun. I usually carry in the front pocket of my pants or shorts.



I meant i didn't understand the new LC380 it is a LC9 with a 9x18 chamber 380 auto

yes the LCP is very easy to carry 

I carry the LC9 3 ways a Alabama holster company Kydex pocket holster and a Kholster IWB , OWB leather of local make 

the LC9 does take a bigger pocket 

but if you use a IWB with an under shirt and untucked over shirt was as comfortable as it got when it was up to 108 this summer


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I have an H&K 40 with a 4.5 barrel, I would prefer a Glock , but dont know if Glock makes a 380...


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I carry a heavy high standard 22 revolver im not a find the magizene then cock or fumble with a safety old guy I like the idea of pull the trigger and hit what yer aiming at. I was impressed with a antque cane I saw once that was a derringer in the handle and shotgun in the full length talk about an old persons concel and carry ; i'm sure it was a coustom made job and very old


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

If y'all haven't had a chance to wring one out, do try and get some trigger time on a S&W Shield.

It's light, concealable and has little recoil in the 9x19. The trigger is miles ahead of a Glock

Try it and I think it'll be your next favorite pistol...


----------

